# Next Cichlid Auction in NJ dates 2020



## vicd1234 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, when is the next fish auction in NJ please?
Thanks... :fish: :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am sure there are several auctions...there are several clubs and they often have an auction at every monthly meeting. The next one on my calendar is East Coast Cichlids in Union NJ March 20 2020.


----------



## vicd1234 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Correction March 29.


----------

